# First deer stories



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Is there really anything more exciting or rewarding then your first deer? It's hard to say. I've shot some pretty nice bucks in my few years of hunting, but my first deer ranks right up there with them in the all time exciting points of my life, and it was only a doe. I was 13, and my father had gott'n turned down for his muledeer tag, so he applied for a doe tag at his friend's farm. He was going to let me shoot his deer for him so that when I turned 14, I would have a little bit of experience shooting at a deer when I'd go for a muley buck during my youth licence. Anyways, my father an I were laying in a tree row watching a doe and fawn running right at us from quite a distance away. Then suddenly a doe came from behind us and darn near jumped over both of us. I thought we were still going to waite and shoot at the two comming at us (keep in mind that I was pretty young), but my father yells "shoot". I took one shot and the doe dropped like a ton of bricks. I'm guessing it was about 75 yards by the time I had calmed down enough to shoot. My dad took the gun from me as he knew it was only wounded. The deer got up and tried to run as we were walking to it, so my father finished it off. It ended up that I hit the doe right in the back leg at the knee joint. One heck of a lucky shot, but not one I'll soon forget.

I'm sure there's some better stories then mine, so lets hear them.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

My first deer was a whitetail buck on my youth hunt. We decided to hunt in central Bowman Co., where my dad had hunted for many years prior. My dad had gone down scouting about 2 weeks before, and located a creek bottom that had quite a few deer that would come out right at sunset. We set up on a little hill, and I shot at a pretty decent buck, but misjudged the distance and shot right over his back. We hunted hard all of Saturday, but didn't see much. On Sunday morning, we sat on the same creek bottom, and watched a few deer bed down, and the buck I had missed earlier was with them. Since we had to head back that afternoon, my dad told me to go walk the creek bottom. As I started down the hill towards the creek, most of the deer took off, except for the buck I had missed. I walked towards where I saw him bed down, and he jumped up about 10 feet away. I shot him as he was running at about 20 yards, just before he went over the top of the bank. I ran to the top of the bank, and my dad pointed me towards where he fell. He ended up being an old 3x4, with real heavy bases and a funky looking right side.

It was definitely gratifying to shoot one after missing, and working hard for a few days. As I think back, it's amazing how much I learned and progressed on that first hunt.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i shot my first deer while i was posting at the end of a drive. i had been there for like 45 minutes when all of a sudden a fork got up about 20 yards behind me and ran down the trail at me. he must have gotten nervous while i was standing there. the funny thing was is that he was heading right towards the drivers that were a few hundred yards down the river bank.


----------

